# Pigeons going crazy



## battler (Sep 4, 2005)

got this weird flu or something sweeping in my kit, I have seperated the sick, but they keep getting this weird flu. I cleaned out the kit yesterday yet the birds still going crazy. lost about 6 today total 37 already. it is a strange behavior, they seem to not know what they are doing. one minute they climb the walls and the nest they do rolls, the next they walk around like a drunk guy.. They don't know what they are doing. They can't fly now... just weird, can there be something to do with the water? I don't know all the medical sickness my birds may get so you get the point.. my uncle ain't here to help me out, he's in hawaii for a bit... I have been using applecidar and garlic, and there are less deaths per day now... only thing is what is this...


----------



## andinla (Mar 11, 2003)

*You say you*

"lost about 6 today total 37 already." I don't know but it sounds to me like you should of done something about it right away, like take them to a vet ASAP! You lost 37 ? that is a lot of birds.. How long has this been going on? You also mention "flu" what flu? You need to get those birds medical attention right away... Uncle or no uncle get them some help...Andi


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

battler,

I'm sorry to hear your uncle is not there to help you, can you get someone else to help? Do you have a local pigeon club near, and someone possibly advise you and direct you to get some help?

You really need to get a few of your birds to an avian vet or rehabber. The ACV, garlic, etc are fine to use, but the birds need a diagnosis so they can get the proper meds to get rid of whatever is going on.

Have your birds been innoculated for Paratyphoid, PMV, and/or Pox? Your birds may be suffering from one or the other, or another disease. Are they showing any other symptoms?

Please keep all the birds isolated that have symptoms, make sure to keep them warm, and restrain their activity to a carrier. Continue to give them the garlic and ACV. Make sure to hand feed and hydrate them.

Do you have access to any medications, like Baytril?


----------



## ZigZagMarquis (Aug 31, 2004)

Battler, I'm sorry to hear your birds are sick and that you've lost so many already. I'm no expert, only know what I've read and heard, but my 2 guesses are either PMV or Circa (sp?) Virus. Is there an Avian Vet in your area? You may one to contact one if you can for good advice and if you loose another bird, maybe they can do a necropsy on the dead bird to determine the cause of what's killing your birds.


----------



## albertico (Nov 13, 2005)

*pmv*

Sound like pmv to me very deadly.if this is so.separate or sacrifice the sick.they have no chance and even if some survive they would be completly handicapped this thing attacks the nervous system thats why they make this erratics movements...if u want to save the others ..there is an antibiotic u can use on the ones that arent sick yet..i cant remember the name..check this site is very helpful and could help u figure out exactly whats happening to ur birds and the treamentfor it..good luck..!

http://www.chevita.com/tauben/e-index3.html


----------



## albertico (Nov 13, 2005)

*video*

i found this video here on the site maybe it could help u figure your problem out..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UWC58llOBzQ


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Battler, you really need to get a necropsy (autopsy) done on the next bird that dies. I've never heard of anything like this and I'm so sorry it is happening to you.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

You definitely need to get a definite diagnosis. If this is something viral (like PMV), then there really isn't any medicine that can cure the problem. PMV doesn't have to be lethal. If the birds get good supportive care, they can recover.

You might also want to call Foy's, Siegel's, JEDDS or another of the pigeon supply houses and get their advice.

I'm so sorry this is happening .. you have lost a lot of birds.

Terry


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

albertico said:


> *Sound like pmv to me very deadly.if this is so.separate or sacrifice the sick.they have no chance and even if some survive they would be completly handicapped this thing attacks the nervous system thats why they make this erratics movements*...if u want to save the others ..there is an antibiotic u can use on the ones that arent sick yet..i cant remember the name..check this site is very helpful and could help u figure out exactly whats happening to ur birds and the treamentfor it..good luck..!
> 
> http://www.chevita.com/tauben/e-index3.html


Albertico,
This information is completely *untrue.* Unfortunately, there are some who choose not to care for a PMV pigeon & that's where the death rate lies.  

PMV is not a death sentence for a pigeon. Several of us have had PMV pigeons who have lived a normal life.

Please take a few minutes to read this thread.

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=12248

Cindy


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

battler said:


> got this weird flu or something sweeping in my kit, I have seperated the sick, but they keep getting this weird flu. I cleaned out the kit yesterday yet the birds still going crazy. *lost about 6 today total 37 already. *it is a strange behavior, they seem to not know what they are doing. one minute they climb the walls and the nest they do rolls, the next they walk around like a drunk guy.. They don't know what they are doing. They can't fly now... just weird, can there be something to do with the water? I don't know all the medical sickness my birds may get so you get the point.. my uncle ain't here to help me out, he's in hawaii for a bit... I have been using applecidar and garlic, and there are less deaths per day now... only thing is what is this...


Battler,
Whatever the cause, it sounds like you have an epidemic in progress. 

Put the sick birds in separate cages *far away* from the others. Place them in a dark, quite area away from any type of family or animal traffic. Provide some type of heat source. Replace plain water with the rehydrating solution (to a cup of water add a pinch each of salt & sugar).

If you feel this *might* be an outbreak of PMV, please click on the link in my previous post & read it.

Others will be along to offer their assistance.

Cindy


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Battler, I'm sorry about your birds and hope you are able to get them to a vet immediately before you lose any more. I have to agree with Cincy, PMV is VERY treatable, and I completely disagree with Albertico about "sacrificing the sick".  We don't condone killing/culling birds because they may or may not have a certain disease!!! And if it is PMV, and they are treated and recover, as was mentioned there may be some permanent disabilities but they will still often be able to live a full life; it's the quality of life that we look at. Take them to a vet today if you haven't already. Please don't wait for your uncle. I've never heard of anyone losing anything like 37 pigeons!! Please do something today.


----------



## alvin (May 10, 2006)

So far in the past year, we have treated 4 PMV birds. All have survived. - That makes it 100% so far. Only one displays residual symptoms, however, there is no imparement, and she lives a full life.


----------



## albertico (Nov 13, 2005)

i didnt want to sound to radical .... but 37 dead ?how many more do u need to realize that this is not going well?


----------



## andinla (Mar 11, 2003)

*Well what is happening with your*

birds? did you find out yet? PLEASE don't let them suffer while waiting for your uncle to return...and please let us know how they are...How many birds do you have any way? just curious.....Andi


----------



## roxtar (Aug 21, 2006)

Make sure you're wearing gloves and a face mask when you go into the loft. don't touch anything until you take a REAL hot shower immediately after coming out (put your clothing in a garbage bag and burn them). For something to kill that many birds in that short amount of time, I'd be worried about it making me sick.
(that may sound stupid but you have to admit it does sound pretty serious.)


----------



## andinla (Mar 11, 2003)

*What Is The Out Come*

Of The Illness Your Birds Had?

Andi


----------

